# An Older but still nice mid-'60s Chevy Truck!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Every now and then, I get motivated to take a look at building a kit of a vehicle I might not normally consider building. In this case, it is a mid-‘60s pickup truck. This isn’t a subject I know much about, and it isn’t the usual thing most people would expect would turn my crank, so to speak. However, the kit itself is actually really nice and I wanted to try something different.

I found this Revell 1964 Fleetside at a local swap meet and couldn’t resist. It’s actually a really nice kit, but it’s giving me trouble trying to figure out some things. It’s almost impossible to find examples on the net that AREN’T customized somehow, so if anyone has any links or info they can share with me I’d appreciate it. 
1.) Is the engine supposed to be Chevy blue? They say orange on the instructions, but I’m sure that’s wrong.

2.) I think I read that if you got two toning, you got the whitewalls and body-coloured wheels. Is that correct?

3.) There is a chrome group for these trucks, but I think it’s separate from the side trim. If you got chrome grille and bumpers, is it true you got the chrome hubcaps too? Could you get this without the side trim?

4.) The box shows that there’s some kind of paint/chrome around the grille. However, I can’t tell if it’s supposed to be chrome or white paint. Not all examples seem to have it. Any ideas?

Check out the kit at the link below, so you can see the exact model of truck I’m talking about. I want to build this one next, so I’m hoping you guys can help me out!

*https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/revell-125-1964-chevy-fleetside-pickup-out-of-box/*


----------



## rickc5 (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm not an expert on Chevy trucks, but I can answer some of your questions. My dad bought a 1962 brand new! Totally stripped, not even a heater. Six cyl & 3-on-the-tree. Green with gold interior. 

1) The engine absolutely should be Chevy engine orange--no doubt.

3) Yes, the chrome side trim was yet another option. 

4) Not sure about the white paint around the grille being from the factory. Maybe, but I don't recall seeing that at all back in the day. I know it wasn't there if the buyer chose the white grill & bumper--like dad's.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Did you google the dealer broucher or options for that year truck? Sometimes you can get page by page info on the broucher and a list of avalable options and combinatons that way. :cheers2:


----------



## smoke14 (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello Faust, nice kit, should be a great build, I'm not an expert but, do know a few things. Is the engine a straight six or V8? The six is blue, the V8 is orange. 

Does the kit come with side trim and a chrome grill? The low line/plain Jane had neither, just plain white paint where there was chrome in the front, no side trim. You'll have to decide how you want it to look. Same thing for the hubcaps. Many owners would slap on some to dress up the plain models, usually bought used since the factory/dealers cost a lot, and these folks were cheap Haha!!

The wheels usually matched the main body color...ie; red if the body was red with a white roof/side spear. This was not set in stone, you could order what ever you liked in those days...half the fun of buying :grin2:

I look forward to your build, it's nice to see someone 'across the pond' take interest in a USA Iconic ride :thumbsup: I didn't see much online to help, you might look into this site for future builds, its free, 1964 Chevrolet Brochures


----------

